# [SOLVED] No rule to make target `menuconfig'?

## pmam

Hi,

After long 'emerge world' and --depclean running, I can not enter to menuconfig and getting the message below:

```
linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
```

Here is the /usr/src directory:

```
src # ls -l

total 8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   20 Apr 15 17:17 linux -> linux-3.12.13-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Jul  7 16:37 linux-3.12.13-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jul  6 21:32 linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

```

Please advise!

----------

## s4e8

eselect kernel ... or ln -sf linux-3.23.13-gentoo-r1 linux

depclean remove the old linux-3.12.13-gentoo source tree, leave the intermit .o files, you can delete this orphan directory.

----------

## The Doctor

As s4e8 says those sources are no longer available. You can either re-emerge them or update your kernel. Coping the old .config to the latest sources and running make oldconfig is one approach that minimizes the errors using your old sources and only requiring decisions on new options. Alternately, make oldnoconfig will not ask you and simply use the default options.

You might find this helpful http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

----------

## pmam

Dear S4e8,

I am not sure I know how exactly type the command -

Can you please write down the needed command?

Thanks

----------

## s4e8

```

eselect kernel linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

cp /usr/src/linux-3.12.13-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1/

#rm -rf /usr/src/linux-3.12.13-gentoo

```

----------

## pmam

Dear S4e8,

Sorry for re-asking but here is the output:

```
eselect kernel linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

!!! Error: Action linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1 unknown

exiting
```

Dear Doctor: In order to figure out thoroughly your reply -

please inform me what option of the two you have mentioned, s4e8 suggested?

Thanks

----------

## The Doctor

It is simply that the kernel isn't updated via portage. Portage simply updates the sources. In your case, the source code from the active kernel was removed because there was a newer one. Our advice has simply been to update to your kernel to the newest kernel. This has to be done manually since it is too complicated for portage to do automatically.

----------

## pmam

Dear S4e8,

Sorry, This is the right error message:

```
eselect kernel linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

!!! Error: Action linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1 unknown                                                                                                                                   

exiting

```

Please advise how to enable execute this command!

Thanks Doctor for the needed explanation!

----------

## sebB

```
eselect kernel list
```

then

```
eselect kernel set X
```

----------

## pmam

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1
```

Then I should type:

```
eselect kernel set 1
```

and then continue with:

```
cp /usr/src/linux-3.12.13-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1/

rm -rf /usr/src/linux-3.12.13-gentoo 
```

Is it OK? All the above will 'update to your kernel to the newest kernel' as the Doctor said?

EDIT: OK - I have done all the above and it solved the problem.

Thanks you all

----------

